# Adobe Releases Camera RAW 8.4 CC Release Candidate



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/adobe-releases-camera-raw-8-4rc/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/adobe-releases-camera-raw-8-4rc/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Adobe has released Camera Raw 8.4 release candidate. A bunch of new cameras and lens profiles have been added.</p>
<p>You can download the release candidate at Adobe Labs.</p>
<p><strong>Below is a list of Canon additions

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 1200D (REBEL T5, KISS X70)</li>
<li>Canon EF-S 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM</li>
<li>Canon EF-S 55-250 f/4-5.6 IS II</li>
<li>Sigma 24-105mm f/4 DG OS for Canon</li>
<li>Zeiss Otus 1.4/55 ZE</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/cameraraw8-4-cc.html" target="_blank">Download Adobe Camera RAW 8.4 CC Release Candidate</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## rs (Feb 22, 2014)

When's the 8-15 going to be added?


----------



## noncho (Feb 22, 2014)

55-250 IS II?
Isn't it 55-250 IS STM?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't have any of those lenses or that camera, so I will pass till the final version is released.


----------



## Badger (Feb 22, 2014)

Tons of Sony lenses added.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 23, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I don't have any of those lenses or that camera, so I will pass till the final version is released.



Unfortunately Adobe doesn't publish many improvements they do to Lightroom or ACR, for about example noise reduction or general raw conversion changes even for older cameras - for this reason, I always upgrade asap, there are seldom regressions in rc version.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 23, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any of those lenses or that camera, so I will pass till the final version is released.
> ...


I see, good to know ... thanks for the info.


----------



## bitm2007 (Feb 24, 2014)

Camera Raw 8.4 release candidate's but no Lightroom 5.4. Is this an indication that the Lightroom 6 Beta is imminent ?.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 24, 2014)

bitm2007 said:
 

> Camera Raw 8.4 release candidate's but no Lightroom 5.4. Is this an indication that the Lightroom 6 Beta is imminent ?.


It is imminent for sure, but when is the question. 
The beta version of lightroom 4 was released on January 10, 2012 & the beta version of lightroom 5 were released on April 15, 2013 ... so, going by that, I think it might be available in the next 50 days?


----------

